# Tracheal stent removal



## gbaynham (Sep 5, 2013)

If physician billed laryngoplasty and put in tracheal stents in July, is now going to the OR and removes the stents, is that billable?  Note says  the neck was prepped in sterile fashion, a 15 blade was used to open previous incision.  A combination of blunt dissection parsons laryngoscope was used to rexpose the stent.  The stent was grabbed with large cupped forces and the suture was cut via the next incision. The stent was removed in it's entirety.  Next using the bronchoscope the cervical and thoracic tracea were visualized. The scope was removed, the neck was closed with deep vicryl sutures...... Any thoughts how to code this????
Thanks for your help.
Grace


----------

